# What can I do?



## SaltLifeClint (Nov 15, 2012)

Hey all! I currently work in a psychiatric hospital, and have a Master's degree (fully accredited-6 yr of college) in Community Counseling. I will be licensed as mental health counselor by the end of the year, and will hold dual licensure as addictions professional (IC/RC). I am currently working on my Ph.D in psychology, (non clinical) and should have that in 2014. I currently work in utilization management/intake at a psychiatric hospital in Florida. I am interested in teaching eventually (not too interested in TEFL though). I am way open to new experiences as well. 
So I say all that to say this: What kind of jobs could I get in Mexico? What is equivalent licensure there? What other jobs might I qualify for? Can I support me and my wife on that? Is Mexico allowing foreign workers in MH field? Education? HR? ETC? Thanks.


----------



## wstut (May 6, 2013)

I guess a lot of it depends on your level of Spanish. If you dont speak any it would be very difficult. Definitely is the area where you are working in.

It depends a little on what life standard you like to have where you want to live if you can support you and your wife. When I arrived I lived from around 6000 pesos a month but his is a minimum. You probably are looking more for a 10000 till 15000 pesos a month. I know that a psychologist in the private sector charges around 800 pesos an hour or more. 

Wouter


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I can suggest a number of message boards (privately) you can check out and peruse for the ****** crazies. The diagnosis will be yours but I suspect the US and Canada may be dumping them here. Your professional approach may be much more effective than mine has been in the past.

At least they have money but are difficult to converse with. Good luck


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

SaltLifeClint said:


> Hey all! I currently work in a psychiatric hospital, and have a Master's degree (fully accredited-6 yr of college) in Community Counseling. I will be licensed as mental health counselor by the end of the year, and will hold dual licensure as addictions professional (IC/RC). I am currently working on my Ph.D in psychology, (non clinical) and should have that in 2014. I currently work in utilization management/intake at a psychiatric hospital in Florida. I am interested in teaching eventually (not too interested in TEFL though). I am way open to new experiences as well.
> So I say all that to say this: What kind of jobs could I get in Mexico? What is equivalent licensure there? What other jobs might I qualify for? Can I support me and my wife on that? Is Mexico allowing foreign workers in MH field? Education? HR? ETC? Thanks.


I looked into this years back, as I used to be a practicing psychiatric nurse. The opportunities in the Mexican health care system are very limited. Like many Latin American countries, mental health is rudimentary at best. If you're looking to make a difference you can make a huge impact by training and providing expertise to the local health care system; however, don't expect to get decent compensation. 

Alteratively, there are a number of private facilities in Mexico that specialize in mental health and addiction that mostly serve Canadians and USA residents, which is similar to medical tourism more commonly known for plastic surgery.

You can also try UNAM in Mexico City, they do some psych training there for the medical students. Just be prepared for a few differences, I was surprised the medical department there did not have toilet paper on the bathrooms! Might be fixed now.

So it depends what drives you. You can try recreate the current experience/benefits you have, or change the world for the better and little compensation.


----------

